# Clutch out - it stops



## ewell (Aug 4, 2018)

Have a craftsman hydro 42, about 15 years old, with a Kohler 15.5 hp engine. Starts fine, but when I let the clutch pedal out, just a little bit, it quits. Have replaced the interlock on the clutch pedal. This is about to drive me nuts! Any ideas? Thanks.....


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Does it have a seat safety switch. It might be not being triggered telling the system there is someone in the seat. Or it has gone bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Junkboy999 (Jan 14, 2017)

The same type of thing can happen if your mower has a safety switch that checks see if the blades are engaged when and your place your gear selector in to reverse. If that switch is broken the mower will shut off.


----------

